# Geese in the Crosswalk



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Meisha is having a sleepover at a friend's house. On the way from dropping her off I encountered approximately 15 large geese crossing a busy street. One side was a school with a large grass area and the other was a church with a lake/fountain. I guess if you are a goose both would be an attraction. Some of the geese decided to stand in the middle and contemplate their options. Some on the school side were crossing to the church. Some on the church side were crossing to the school. I was in the left lane stopped at the crosswalk. The car in the right lane stopped too. We waited with cars backing up behind us. Then we started inching toward the geese to get them to fly off. This works with crows and seagulls, not so much with geese. So I got out of the car and spent a couple of minutes herding geese to one side and then the other. I got back in my car and we all proceeded. Amazingly, no one honked (except the geese).


(not the actual geese in the story)


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Where I live there are Canada Geese all around, most parks with water have them and they overrun our campus where I work. But we don't usually see them in the neighborhood. This morning, though, a large flock ambled across the school field where I was walking Oona. She really wanted to, er, "urge" them to be on their way, but I didn't let her.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

We get the same thing with wild turkeys. The hens lead the poults across the road in a semi-organized parade, while the toms space themselves across the road like crossing guards and glare at cars. It can be quite intimidating when you are in a low car and the toms are able to stick their heads in the window. Glad we don't have wild emus here!


----------

